# Comparar tres celdas de texto



## Pelfort (Mar 22, 2019)

'Escoger valor celda para borrar fotos e ir insertando segun correspondaPrivate Sub worksheet_change(ByVal target As Range)
    If target.Cells.Count > 1 Then Exit Sub
    If IsNumeric(target) And target.Address = "$L$9" Then
    If Range("P7").Value = "3" Then
    Select Case target.Value
    Case 1: macro1
    End Select
    End If
    If Range("P8").Value = "6" Then
    Select Case target.Value
    Case 2: Macro2
    End Select
    End If
    If Range("P9").Value = "9" Then
    Select Case target.Value
    Case 3: Macro3
    End Select
    End If

Hola, soy nuevo aquí mando una parte de esta macro, que luego continua, si en la celda L9 entro un numero, funciona correctamente, automáticamente, pero deseo que en vez de número poner texto, un nombre y no funciona, lo he probado de mil maneras, haciendo cambios haciéndolo por macros bajadas de foros etc como debo hacer para que me funcione con texto? a veces lo he probado con formulas pero si el número viene de una formula no fuciona si el número lo pongo yo, si, gracias


----------



## James006 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola,

A mi me parece que la solucion deberia ser lo siguiente :


```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)


If Target.Cells.Count > 1 Then Exit Sub
If Target.Address <> "$L$9" Then Exit Sub


If Range("P7").Value = "3" Then Application.Run ("Macro1")
If Range("P8").Value = "6" Then Application.Run ("Macro2")
If Range("P9").Value = "9" Then Application.Run ("Macro3")


End Sub
```


----------

